# Qui a commandé un iBook G4 ?



## silverefx (26 Octobre 2003)

Afin de voir un peu les temps de livraisons, et autres problèmes du même genre (et à la limite avoir les premières impressions à la livraison)... Qui a commandé un iBook G4 ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

songerais tu deja a changé ton ibook ???


----------



## silverefx (26 Octobre 2003)

Personellement non, même si je le revend, mon employeur m'a fournie un PB 12" qui me convient parfaitement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, par contre je suis en train de faire switcher 2 amis, et il sont pas mal emballé par le ibook G4, avec malgré tout quelques reticences, alors je cherche à faire tomber ces reticences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais il est clair que si je n'avais pas eu ce PB 12", j'aurrais immédiattement revendu le iBook, malgré sa jeunesse, pour un iBook G4... c'est frustrant de ne pas pouvoir installer certain soft, car c'est un G3 !!!! (cf: Soundtrack qui refuse de s'installer et qui, si j'utilise une manip pour l'installer malgré tout, refuse de fonctionner normallement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Vive le PB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## decoris (26 Octobre 2003)

en tous cas ton ibook avec 128Mo de ram devait être inutilisable... comprends que tu l'aprécies pas trop..


----------



## Graphistecomfr (26 Octobre 2003)

Justement j'ai une barrette de 128 sur les bras... Par contre Silverefx tu peux toujours refourguer ton iBook G3 à l'un de tes amis...


----------



## Stance (26 Octobre 2003)

Moi, j'en ai commandé un. C'est mon switch.
J'arrive les gars, j'arrive...


----------



## Sir (26 Octobre 2003)

Regarde moi la news  de macbidouille .... .
Sir.


----------



## silverefx (26 Octobre 2003)

c'est crai que quand on voit le bench, on remarque que le G3 n'est pas si à la traine, maintenant, c'est tout de meme un G4 qui est mis en marche (d'ou une compatibilité plus importante avec certain soft), de plus sur les G3, pas de Airport extreme


----------



## Sir (26 Octobre 2003)

Cet ibook est la machine plus qu'ideale pour switche !!! Un processeur tout a fait suffisant pour le grand public sachant qu'une personne normale utilise au max. 30 % de son processeur . Je le repete pour une utilisation quotidienne . !!! 
Sir.


----------



## silverefx (27 Octobre 2003)

c'est étrange, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que le iBook G4 déchaine les foules, tout juste donne-t-il quelques frissons à certains mais sans plus...


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2003)

Normal , c'est une pale copie du alu 12" rev a et encore vois tu ? De plus cela annonce sans trop me tromper un powerbook G5 dans pas longtemps alors tu sais tout le monde l'attends ce powerbook .... 
Sir.


----------



## Nathalex (27 Octobre 2003)

Je pense que je vais en commander un pour remplacer l'iBook 600 de ma copine... J'attends juste qu'il soit disponible dans les boutiques pour le voir avant d'acheter et ne pas passer par l'Apple Store....


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2003)

Pour la France , il sera visible d'ici la semaine prochaine dixit un vendeur Fnac ...


----------



## decoris (27 Octobre 2003)

silverefx a dit:
			
		

> c'est crai que quand on voit le bench, on remarque que le G3 n'est pas si à la traine, maintenant, c'est tout de meme un G4 qui est mis en marche (d'ou une compatibilité plus importante avec certain soft), de plus sur les G3, pas de Airport extreme



ça a été pareil a la sortie du G5, comparé au G4...

par contre je voudrais bien voir des VRAIS bench (sous itunes, vpc, etc...) entre le G3 900 et le G4 800...
parcequ'on a beau dire, l'ibook 12" a perdu 100MHz dans l'histoire...


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2003)

Franchement tu vas utilise toute la puissance de cet ibook , je crois pas non alors a quoi bon des benchs ? 
Sir.


----------



## silverefx (27 Octobre 2003)

Je sais que si je n'avais pas mon PB, j'aurrais revendu mon iBook pour le iBook G4
J'utilise photoshop et AfterEfect en déplacement, ma copine utilise beaucoup Soundtrack (qu'elle ne peux malheueusement pas utiliser sur le iBook G3), et iTune....

Donc dans un sens, si, les bench ont leur importance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et c'est vrai que les premier Bench sont minable.. on en comprend rien.. j'aimerai aussi avoir un comparatif avec des applis utilisé de manière usuel sur mac (photoshop, dreamweaver, fianl cut, etc...)


----------



## decoris (27 Octobre 2003)

j'utilise toujours plus de 100% de mes machines...

suffit d'encoder un CD sous itunes, et elles rendent déjà l'âme...

non, tant que tout ne sera pas instantané (ou presque), les machines ne seront pas assez puissante...

je pense qu'a partir de 4 secondes pour une tache ça devient trop....

a quand les G9@120GHz???


----------



## Soba (27 Octobre 2003)

Stance a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'en ai commandé un. C'est mon switch.
> J'arrive les gars, j'arrive...



On t'attend, on t'attend ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

silverefx a dit:
			
		

> c'est étrange, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que le iBook G4 déchaine les foules, tout juste donne-t-il quelques frissons à certains mais sans plus...



mais si, mais si... je suis tombé sur le Q qd j'ai appris la nouvelle.... on s'y attendait po du tt...


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2003)

ça va continuer a être une belle petite machine a switch


----------



## decoris (27 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça va continuer a être une belle petite machine a switch



ça va surtout le redevenir!!! faut bien avouer que le précédent, avec son G3, n'était plus vraiment ocnvaincant... (surtout avec la version CD pour plus de 1100 euros)


----------



## silverefx (27 Octobre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> mais si, mais si... je suis tombé sur le Q qd j'ai appris la nouvelle.... on s'y attendait po du tt...



Le PB 15" aussi, tout le monde savait (ou fesais semblant de ne pas savoir) qu'il allait surement sortir pour la Keynote, panther pareil, les nouveau iPod et emac pareil, et ils ont déchainés bien plus de passion


----------



## eTeks (28 Octobre 2003)

silverefx a dit:
			
		

> Le PB 15" aussi, tout le monde savait (ou fesais semblant de ne pas savoir) qu'il allait surement sortir pour la Keynote, panther pareil, les nouveau iPod et emac pareil, et ils ont déchainés bien plus de passion


Peut importe la passion qu'il déclenche, ce qui compte c'est qu'il se vende... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je viens d'en commander un par téléphone à l'Apple Store, et le representant m'a déclaré que ça se vendait bien mieux que les G5 et les nouveaux powerbooks à leur lancement. Pouvu que les délais d'attente ne se ralongent pas d'autant !...


----------



## Sebang (29 Octobre 2003)

Ceci dit, j'ai mon iBook G3 800 qui est sur le point d'être vendu et le prix continue à monter ! Si ça se trouve... Voilà quoi...


----------



## Lodoss (29 Octobre 2003)

Bin moi c'est le papa Noël qui va me l'apporter mon iBook G4 12"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je me pose la question pour l'apple care, la faut-il vraiment, parce qu'elle est pas donnée


----------



## azerty (29 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça va continuer a être une belle petite machine a switch



         mouais, faut relativiser...les switcheurs seront surtout ceux qui connaissaient déjà les Macs (le Mac, son G3, son G4, son OS X ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais qui butaient sur le prix "exorbitants"   des PwBooks, et des zibouks aussi, d'ailleurs, vu leurs aspect "portable au rabais"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




         pour la majorité des acheteurs potentiels de portables, qui ne savent pas ce qu'est un G3 ou G4, ces Ibooks riquent plutôt de les laisser indifférents     ...les pc sont nettement plus abordables ou intéressants: pour le prix d'un IBook 14", on trouve maintenant l'équivalent pc du PwBook 15" (avec Centrino, ATI 9200, WiFI, BlueTooth, etc... intégrés...)...


----------



## jicehem (30 Octobre 2003)

Quelqu'un sait s'il chauffe comme les PB ?


----------



## Sebang (30 Octobre 2003)

Je devrais passer ma commande ce weekend si tout se passe bien... Un 12 pouces - 60go - 640mo.
On croise les doigts !


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (30 Octobre 2003)

Tous avec toi


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (30 Octobre 2003)

attends lol, tu as déjà un 800, 80 go et 640 de ram...

Tu changes pour la même chose juste parce que c un g4???


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ...les pc sont nettement plus abordables ou intéressants: pour le prix d'un IBook 14", on trouve maintenant l'équivalent pc du PwBook 15" (avec Centrino, ATI 9200, WiFI, BlueTooth, etc... intégrés...)...



y en a qui achetent des centrinos ???


----------



## Sebang (30 Octobre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> attends lol, tu as déjà un 800, 80 go et 640 de ram...
> 
> Tu changes pour la même chose juste parce que c un g4???



C'est surtout parce qu'avec le prix où on m'a racheté mon iBook G3, l'iBook G4 gonflé (avec module Bluetooth, j'avais oublié de préciser) ne me coûtera que 40 euros... Ça me permettra d'avoir un ordi neuf, sous garantie, sans doute pas super plus puissant (sauf pour les appli altivec, arf), avec de la DDR, une carte graphique un petit chouia mieux, un graveur un chouia plus rapide et mange disque, USB2, Airport Extreme, etc... Certes 20go de moins et 256ko de cache, mais surtout qui sera reparti pour un an à la cote de l'occasion !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout parce qu'avec le prix où on m'a racheté mon iBook G3, l'iBook G4 gonflé (avec module Bluetooth, j'avais oublié de préciser) ne me coûtera que 40 euros...
















mais a qui tu le vends ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heuuuu.... il voudrait pas un ibook 600 pour 1100 aussi ???


----------



## Lodoss (30 Octobre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais passer ma commande ce weekend si tout se passe bien... Un 12 pouces - 60go - 640mo.
> On croise les doigts !


 Et tu as pris l'apple care aussi ? 
Est-ce necessaire quand en achete un portable ?


----------



## Sebang (30 Octobre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> mais a qui tu le vends ???



J'ai mes sources 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as pris l'apple care aussi ?
> Est-ce necessaire quand en achete un portable ?



C'est pas forcément nécessaire, mais dans le cas de l'iBook, ça peut etre indispensable car les pépins sur les machines entrée de gamme, ça a l'air d'arriver souvent (cf beaucoup de thread avec des problèmes bêtes/bizarres).
Ceci dit, sur les 2 iBook que j'ai eu pour l'instant, je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes graves... Faut dire que je ne les ai jamais gardé très très longtemps, donc voilà quoi


----------



## Sebang (31 Octobre 2003)

Bon, j'ai passé ma commande il y a 5 minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y avait un délais de 3 à 5 jours.

Ceci dit, il y a eu une petite surprise avec ma commande. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai découvert juste quelques clicks avant que pour une commande étudiante d'un iBook et d'un iPod, il y a 180 euros de remboursés... 180 euros de moins sur un iPod à 400 euros, ça fait pas mal quand même !

Donc j'ai demandé une petite rallonge pécunière à vous-savez-qui et j'aurai donc un iPod 20go avec mon iBook. Sympa.
Petit "problème", l'iPod est indiqué "dispo entre 7 et 10 jours".
Ça m'a donc décidé à passer ma commande ce soir plutôt qu'en début de semaine prochaine.
J'espère que j'aurai bien fait !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Donc j'ai demandé une petite rallonge pécunière à vous-savez-qui



heuuu nan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dit c'est qui... qu'on demande egalement....


----------



## Sebang (31 Octobre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> dit c'est qui... qu'on demande egalement....



J'ai mes sources !! (bis)


----------



## Soba (1 Novembre 2003)

J'ai une petite question ...

Vous me conseillez quoi entre la fnac et l'applestore pr commander mon ibook (un 14' 933) ?
Je ne sais pas si ils sont déjà dispo à la fnac, mais bon, l'avantage est que je pourrais aller le chercher en main propre. Et pr le SAV, je trouve que ça peut être plus pratique.
Donc j'hésite un peu. Selon vous, quelle est la meilleure solution ?


----------



## Zitoune (1 Novembre 2003)

J'irais à la Fnac, à moins que tu ne veuilles personnaliser la config' ; en plus tu pourras avoir 6 % de remise


----------



## Sir (1 Novembre 2003)

Perso si j'avais a commande je prendrais Apple Store remise adc studente ... -20 % c avantageux ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> J'irais à la Fnac, à moins que tu ne veuilles personnaliser la config' ; en plus tu pourras avoir 6 % de remise





			
				Sir a dit:
			
		

> Perso si j'avais a commande je prendrais Apple Store remise adc studente ... -20 ù c avantageux ...














t'as compris ce que tu devais faire...


----------



## Soba (1 Novembre 2003)

Ok... les avis sont partagés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je pense quand même que je vais attendre qu'ils sortent à la fnac. Remise 6% et puis achat en main propre.
Pr les 20% de l'ADC, je pense que j'utiliserais ce moyen si un jour j'achète une grosse machine du style G5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Sir (1 Novembre 2003)

Soba a dit:
			
		

> Ok... les avis sont partagés
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu attends que les machines arrivent a la fnac .....


----------



## Sebang (1 Novembre 2003)

Le coup de la Fnac avec les 6% de remise et la remise en main propre, je trouve ça bien et c'est là-bas que j'aurai acheté le mien si seuleument ils avaient ces machines dispo, avec ma config perso et en plus, il y avait le coup de la remise de 180 euros sur l'achat d'un iPod... Donc je me suis tourné vers l'Apple Store,, c'était beaucoup plus avantageux.

Comme dit plus haut, je préfère garder mon offre de -20% ADC pour une grosse machine, histoire que ça soit une grosse économie ! (ça ne marche qu'une fois je crois)


----------



## Sir (1 Novembre 2003)

Certes l'adc student marche qu'une fois mais pour une machine pour l'ibook quand on a pas un rond c avantageux je trouves !!!


----------



## Soba (1 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Si tu attends que les machines arrivent a la fnac .....



Je peux attendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne suis pas à une semaine près. 
Sinon, je sais que le pb de la ram a déjà été abordé ds un thread juste un peu plus bas, mais je n'ai pas trop trouvé de réponse ds ce qui avait été dit. Vous avez pas une petite idée de où je pourrais trouver de la ram (peu importe le prix (quoique ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)) qui marche pr l'ibook ?


----------



## Sebang (1 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Certes l'adc student marche qu'une fois mais pour une machine pour l'ibook quand on a pas un rond c avantageux je trouves !!!



Tout à fait d'accord ! C'est une question de moyens et de priorités !


----------



## Sir (1 Novembre 2003)

Sebang te repondra qu'il l'a commande sur memoryx.net .
Sir.


----------



## Sebang (1 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Sebang te repondra qu'il l'a commande sur memoryx.net .
> Sir.



Moi ? Mais pas du tout enfin !


----------



## Sir (1 Novembre 2003)

SirMacGregor , l'ecossais le plus rapide de la region parisienne


----------



## Soba (1 Novembre 2003)

Est ce que vous pensez que ça vaut vraiment le coup de la prendre par VPC genre crucial ou macway ? ou alors l'acheter à la fnac ? (non non, je ne fais pas de fixation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais y a pas bcp de magasins d'infos ds mon coin)


----------



## Sir (1 Novembre 2003)

Largement que ca vaut le cout !! Pq tu es d'où ?


----------



## Soba (1 Novembre 2003)

Près de Nice. Y a un revendeur Apple ... mais bon, les prix ne sont pas vraiment les plus compétitifs, restent la fnac où des revendeurs infos PC (pr la ram). Le pb est de savoir si elle sera compatible si je l'achète chez ces derniers. Ou alors encore une solution : VPC. Donc je me demandais lequel serai le mieux.
Enfin bon, c'est pas super important et ça presse pas tant que ça.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (1 Novembre 2003)

Le truc qui me freine dans ma commande c la nouvelle coque!!

Vous l'avez vu&gt;? c horrible. C d'un gris/blanc vulgaire, et rappeux!

C ça la réduction des coups chez apple et ben....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Le truc qui me freine dans ma commande c la nouvelle coque!!
> 
> Vous l'avez vu&gt;? c horrible. C d'un gris/blanc vulgaire, et rappeux!
> 
> C ça la réduction des coups chez apple et ben....



he he he
g peu etre qu'un processeur a 600Mghz... mais j'ai une coque cristaline moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







on se console comme on peut...


----------



## Sebang (1 Novembre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> he he he
> g peu etre qu'un processeur a 600Mghz... mais j'ai une coque cristaline moi...
> 
> 
> ...



Sans rire, il faudra voir à l'usage, parce que la coque cristalline est certes super belle, mais bon, super rayante et attireuse de traces de doigts...
Faudra voir si la nouvelle coque est mieux faite/plus belle/mieux tout court ou mal faite/plus moche/pas bien tout court.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (1 Novembre 2003)

D'après ce que j'ai vu, c moche ça c sur, rapeux et on dirait peint à la bombe!
Moins salissant par contre ça c possible...
C le seul point positifs ....


----------



## Sebang (1 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que j'ai vu, c moche ça c sur, rapeux et on dirait peint à la bombe!



argh... gloups...



			
				Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Moins salissant par contre ça c possible...
> C le seul point positifs ....



Ça peut pas être pire de toute façon !


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (1 Novembre 2003)

tu nous feras un petit commentaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sur ton nouvel ibook pour voir ce qu'il a de le ventre?
Et quelques photos seraient les bienvenues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui c c peut être une nouvelle coque


----------



## Sir (1 Novembre 2003)

T'as ete voir sur spymac.com , un lecteur a achete cet ibook g4 et nous livre des photos , je trouve qu'il est beau ! 
Sir.


----------



## Stance (1 Novembre 2003)

Où peut-on voir les photos de l'ibook G4 sur SpyMac.com ? Je n'ai pas trouvé le lien. Quelle rubrique?


----------



## Sebang (1 Novembre 2003)

Bah y'en a une ici du clavier, j'en cherche d'autres


----------



## Sebang (1 Novembre 2003)

Et en voilà 3 autres ici


----------



## Soba (1 Novembre 2003)

Ben... la coque a l'air pas trop mal non ?
Mais, ptet que je me trompe mais le clavier a l'air d'avoir vraiment changé. Plus mat. Pas translucide. A peu près ds les mm tons que les nouveaux claviers blancs.

Moi je trouve tout ça très sympa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Peut être parce que ça va être mon premier ibook ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## phil31 (1 Novembre 2003)

Soba a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve tout ça très sympa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silverefx (2 Novembre 2003)

Soba a dit:
			
		

> Ben... la coque a l'air pas trop mal non ?
> Mais, ptet que je me trompe mais le clavier a l'air d'avoir vraiment changé. Plus mat. Pas translucide. A peu près ds les mm tons que les nouveaux claviers blancs.



Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de photos qui nous montre si les parties blanches son toujours en espèce de plexiglass blanc ultra rayable et salissant...
Sur le VR de Apple on voie mal les reflet....
En tout cas, il est clair que le clavier blanc fait un peu plus.. pro.
Pour une machine de switch, pas seulement destiné aux étudiants donc, c'est un plus à mon sens


----------



## silverefx (2 Novembre 2003)

Une comparaison photo sympa des 2 iBook G3 et G4 ici 

A ajouter à la recherche


----------



## Nathalex (2 Novembre 2003)

Bon, et bien, je voulais commander un iBookG4 pour ma copine. Je vais au magasin et j'y vois des anciens qu'ils avaient encore en stock à prix réduit alors j'en ai pris un !
Pas d'iBook G4 alors !


----------



## Zitoune (2 Novembre 2003)

A quel prix ?


----------



## Nathalex (2 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> A quel prix ?



Un G3 900 12" combo à 950 euros...
Je suis pas bien certain que ma copine se rende compte de l'absence du G4....


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (2 Novembre 2003)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous assure qu'en vrai ca fait disgracieux. Le plastique est rapeux et peint vulgairement.
Enfin vous verrez....

Ma copine pense pareil....

M'enfin si ça fait plus pro et que ça vous plaît c l'essentiel


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (2 Novembre 2003)

tu as pas des photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## azerty (2 Novembre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Et en voilà 3 autres ici



   ma foi, sur ces photos, ça a l'air pas si catastrophique que ça semblait , surtout le clavier, nettement mieux, en tout cas, que le précédent...


----------



## silverefx (2 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu l'as vue en vrai, en face de toi ou tu fixes ton avis par rapport aux photos trouvé ci et là ?


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (2 Novembre 2003)

Je l'ai vu en vrai chez boulanger.
J'ai vu un 12" 800 et un 14" 900. donc vu que la coque est la même, je l'ai donc vu en vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur le net en photo ou sur applestore il paraît jolie mais en vrai....

Enfn comme comme ont dit les goûts et les couleurs....


----------



## Sir (2 Novembre 2003)

Au vu de sa localisation geographique , en somme Salon de Provence ... Mr fixe son opinion a la vu des images .


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (2 Novembre 2003)

Ahahaha  non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas loin, j'ai avignon et plan de campagne j'ai tout ce qu'il faut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si je te dit que je l'ai vu en vrai c'est que je l'ai vu


----------



## Soba (2 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Si je te dit que je l'ai vu en vrai c'est que je l'ai vu



On te croit sur parole  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enfin bon, j'attends de voir moi aussi en vrai à quoi il ressemble. mais bon, ça influera pas trop mon achat ... même pas du tout à vrai dire


----------



## Sir (2 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Ahahaha  non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un ptit bench Itunes ?


----------



## silverefx (2 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai vu en vrai chez boulanger.
> J'ai vu un 12" 800 et un 14" 900. donc vu que la coque est la même, je l'ai donc vu en vrai
> 
> 
> ...



Alors tu vas surement pouvoir répondre clairement à une question que je me pose :
Est-ce-que le plastique blanc exterieur de la coque est toujours un plastique brillant/semi-brillant, ou mat comme à l'interieur des iBook G3 (la partie gris-clairinterieur) ? (clairement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Je dis ca car, ce que tu trouves moche (le plastique mat) est ce que j'attendais sur iBook (je trouve le plastique brillant pas vraiment génial).. 

Je confirme, les gout et les couleurs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toute manière rien ne vaux l'alu, mais la encore, les gouts et les couleurs...


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (2 Novembre 2003)

le clavier est blanc mat.
Le tour du clavier est entre le blanc et le gris. Il est mat est granuleux. le dessous, je c pas, mais je pense que c comme avant. Par contre, la coque extérieure ( là ou il y a la pomme) est comme avant c a dire brillant.

Voilà


----------



## Mulder (2 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Il est mat est granuleux.



Mais qu'est-ce que tu appelles "granuleux" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ça râpe quand on passe le doigt ou pose les paumes ?


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (2 Novembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce que tu appelles "granuleux" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui c'est ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le platisque fait des gros grains en fait


----------



## Mulder (3 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Le platisque fait des gros grains en fait



Hébé. T'es sûr que celui que tu as vu n'avait pas un gros... défaut ?


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (3 Novembre 2003)

J'en ai vu trois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 12"  et 1 14" ....


----------



## azerty (3 Novembre 2003)

pourtant d'après cette  photo , l'aspect semble plutôt velouté...


----------



## Mulder (3 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> l'aspect semble plutôt velouté...



Là d'accord! "Velouté", je signe. Mais "granuleux", non. Pas envie de me passer les paumes au papier de verre


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai vu en vrai chez boulanger.
> J'ai vu un 12" 800 et un 14" 900. donc vu que la coque est la même, je l'ai donc vu en vrai
> 
> 
> ...




un 14" 900 , appart la gamme G3 , je vois pas .... 
Sir.


----------



## azerty (3 Novembre 2003)

oui, c'est ce qui me semblait aussi, IBook 800 et 900 = G3...


----------



## Mulder (3 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est ce qui me semblait aussi, IBook 800 et 900 = G3...



Ben non. iBook 800 = G3 ou, depuis peu, G4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dommage d'ailleurs qu'il n'y ait pas de 12" 1GHz


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2003)

Si tu as le 12" 1 Ghz en alu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sir.


----------



## Mulder (3 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as le 12" 1 Ghz en alu



Voui. Mais j'le veux en polycarbonate pare-balles... Nan mais !


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2003)

Non mais tu veux quoi encore ?


----------



## silverefx (3 Novembre 2003)

Pour résumer, les plastiques son les même que les G3, et on est loin du plastique rapeux


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2003)

on verra quand le ibook g4 arrivera en France , voila tout


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (4 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Certes l'adc student marche qu'une fois mais pour une machine pour l'ibook quand on a pas un rond c avantageux je trouves !!!



Effectivement ça m'interesse même pour l'ibook les 20% de réduc mais je n'arrive pas à savoir comment en profiter ? Que faut-il faire ? S'incrire quelque part ou quoi ?

Si quelqu'un sait merci de me répondre en plus c'est pour la bonne cause : c'est pour mon switch ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci @+!


----------



## Soba (4 Novembre 2003)

méduse à 3 pattes a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement ça m'interesse même pour l'ibook les 20% de réduc mais je n'arrive pas à savoir comment en profiter ? Que faut-il faire ? S'incrire quelque part ou quoi ?
> 
> Si quelqu'un sait merci de me répondre en plus c'est pour la bonne cause : c'est pour mon switch !
> 
> ...



Je crois que tu pourras trouver plus d'infos là




Par contre c'est en anglais. Je c'est pas si la page existe en français.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà.


----------



## Sir (4 Novembre 2003)

Previens nous quand tu auras lu cette pages , donner par Soba ok ?
Sir.


----------



## Souriceau (4 Novembre 2003)

Moi j'en ai proffité et je ne regrette pas !

Il faut d'abord s'inscrire en ligne sur le site d'apple (en anglais...)ICI A la fin de cette inscription (bien choisir "student" comme activité), on peut "commander" différent types d'adhésion à l'ADC. Là il suffit de commander le "pack student" à 99$. Une fois la commande passée, il faut envoyer un fax au (Europe) +44 (0) 131 458 6988 avec son nom, son "person number" que l'on reçoit je crois après avoir commandé le pack, son mail, et joindre en gros des preuves qu'on est vraiment étudiant actuellement : moi j'ai mis carte d'identité, carte d'étudiant, et certificat de scolarité. (je sais pas s'il y a vraiment besoin de toutes ces infos là mais bon, vaut mieux être prudent).

Pour moi, l'ADC a été validé je jour même de l'envoi du fax. (j'attends le pack...)

Et enfin, oh bonheur, on appelle l'apple store (commande par tel obligatoire), on précise qu'on a pris l'ADC, on donne son person number et hop, 20% de réductions sur l'ibook...
(pour info : ibook 933 640Mo de ram 60Go de DD et module bluetooth pour 1390.95... Ajouté à ça les environ 85 de l'ADC, ça fait un portable à moins de 10 000F... franchement intéressant.)

Voilà voilà, j'espère avoir éclairé des lanternes...

PS : en plus je suis tombé sur une très gentille dame avec un charmant accent, et qui m'a bien tout expliqué etc etc. Elle m'a annoncé 15 jours environ de délai avant livraison... j'ai commandé le 31/10 et j'en ai déjà marre d'attedre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En tout cas depuis je fais l'éloge partout de l'apple store au tel, parce que c'est agréable des fois de tomber sur des gens sympas au tel et qui prennent le temps de parler... (c'est un homme qui déteste le téléphone qui parle).


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (4 Novembre 2003)

Très intéressant en effet, à ce prix-là on dirait un PC ton portable !






&gt; Voilà voilà, j'espère avoir éclairé des lanternes...

oui merci la mienne y voit déjà bcp mieux, mais au fait ça sert à quoi de s'inscrire (à part -20% bien sûr) ? il y a koi dans le pack qu'ils t'ont envoyé ?

@+


----------



## semac (4 Novembre 2003)

moiiiiiii
J'ai commandé un Ibook G4 933 mhz (640 mo Ram) et une Isight !!
Je ne sais pas non plus les délais de livraison et je suis super impatient de l'avoir !!!! donc si quelqu'un a des infos sur les délais de livraison, par avance merci de les transmettre !!!!!


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (4 Novembre 2003)

décidemment je note que le 933 a l'air d'avoir plus de succès que le 1000.

pourquoi ça ?


----------



## semac (4 Novembre 2003)

Très Très simple la différence de prix ne se justifie par les 67mhz de plus et les 20 Go de DD.
Donc mieux prendre un 933 qui sera aussi efficace et si vraiment le besoin s'en fait sentir prendre un disk externe qui pourra servir en plus de sauvegarde !
D'autant qu'un bon disque externe Fire Wire sera plus rapide que les disque interne proposés dans l'Ibook, donc plus de doute !!
c'est le 933 et 40 go

@+


----------



## Souriceau (5 Novembre 2003)

L'autre gros avantage c'est de recevoir les mises à jours de mac OS gratuitement par la poste, je crois qu'on a le droit à un t shirt et d'autres babioles... (oui moi c'était surtout la réduction et les mises à jour qui m'intéressaient, j'ai pas fait gaffe au reste mais ça doit être expliqué quelque part).


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (6 Novembre 2003)

Je me demande : faut-il être étudiant en informatique pour avoir l'adc ?
parce que moi je fais mes études dans le tourisme alors j'ai peur de passer à côté.


----------



## scalyskink (6 Novembre 2003)

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon ibook g4 12''. L'ensemble est bien intégré, clavier nickel, le plastique vers le touchpad est légérement "rugeux" mais cela ne se voit pas (trop). Ajouté 512 de RAM pour la panthère qui tourne sans prob.
Je déplore déjà 2 pixels morts (merci apple)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon après l'avoir rechargé je teste maintenant la durée de la batterie avec itunes en fond et développement en php/mysql.
Je vous donne d'autres nouvelles bientôt... sinon belle machine cet ibook g4 !


----------



## arnaud.ll (6 Novembre 2003)

J'ai commandé mon Ibook G4 le 25... shipped le 31...

Dans le suivi ils m'ont indiqué son expédition à 13 h 35 (GMT) et son passage en douane (quelques jours après) le 31 mais à 6 h ! ! !

Bizarre...

Et depuis plus rien...


arnaud, impatient de chez impatient.com


----------



## Sir (6 Novembre 2003)

Aller des benchs !!!! Les enceintes donnent quoi ?
Sir.


----------



## scalyskink (6 Novembre 2003)

Les premières infos :
les enceintes très bien avec un son clair et profond quoique pas super puissante.
La panthère noire démarre un 50 sec chrono prêt à travailler sans composant en auto démarrage. Le seul ralentissement ds le lancement des applics vient sans doute du disque dur avec ses 4200 t/min mais pour un usage web/bureatique no soucis ! Pas une seule plantée avec OS X 1.3. Juste fait les mises à jour de sécurité. Le seul truc qui m'embête ce sont mes 3 pixels off. J'espère que cela ne sera pas une généralité pour ceux qui ont passé commande. Car sur une dalle 12'' cela le fait quand même. A+


----------



## Sir (6 Novembre 2003)

DES BENCHS ITUNES !!!


----------



## maousse (6 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> DES BENCHS ITUNES !!!


oh ! on se calme ! notre ami découvre son nouvel ordinateur, laisse lui gouter ce plaisir comme il l'entend


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2003)

scalyskink a dit:
			
		

> Les premières infos :
> les enceintes très bien avec un son clair et profond quoique pas super puissante.
> La panthère noire démarre un 50 sec chrono prêt à travailler sans composant en auto démarrage. Le seul ralentissement ds le lancement des applics vient sans doute du disque dur avec ses 4200 t/min mais pour un usage web/bureatique no soucis ! Pas une seule plantée avec OS X 1.3. Juste fait les mises à jour de sécurité. Le seul truc qui m'embête ce sont mes 3 pixels off. J'espère que cela ne sera pas une généralité pour ceux qui ont passé commande. Car sur une dalle 12'' cela le fait quand même. A+



question simple, quel sont les 2 premiers caractère du numéro de série de la machine ?


----------



## Sir (6 Novembre 2003)

Désolé c plus fort que moi , un mac pas cher ca me met dans des etats pareils !


----------



## Stance (6 Novembre 2003)

Salut scalyskink,

j'ai comandé mon ibook G4 12"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 depuis une dizine de jours à la FNAC et je suis vraiment avide de le recevoir. Tu as vraiment de la chance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment est le repose-mains? quelle couleur a-t-il?
Est-il moche comme certains l'ont laissé entendre? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-il comme l'avant-dernier repose-mains de l'ibook (pas blanc mat comme les révisions précédentes mais plutôt gris métal)?

A+ et profites bien de ces premiers instants avec ta nouvelle machine.


----------



## eTeks (6 Novembre 2003)

arnaud.ll a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé mon Ibook G4 le 25... shipped le 31...
> Et depuis plus rien...


Ca ne devrait plus tardé. J'ai commandé le mien le 27/10, il est parti comme toi le 31 de Taiwan et est enfin arrivé au Luxembourg cette après midi le 5/11 à 13h, à croire qu'il a fait plusieurs tours du monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Une fois au Luxembourg après combien de temps peut-on espérer une livraison chez soi ???


----------



## Sir (6 Novembre 2003)

Normalement 2-3 jours ....


----------



## Jerry (6 Novembre 2003)

J'ai commandé le mien le 28/10 et je le reçois normalement, d'après TNT, vendredi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'ai hâte!!!! J'essaierai de faire qq photos...au cas où ça intéresse certains...
Suite vendredi en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Mulder (6 Novembre 2003)

Jerry a dit:
			
		

> J'essaierai de faire qq photos...au cas où ça intéresse certains...



Oui, oui, oui !


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2003)

Tu as de la chance de l'avoir eu ton Ibook, moi j'attends toujours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



combien de temps as tu attendu avant d'avoir été livré ?

merci, @+


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2003)

Oublié mon intervention de macintoshien impatient sur les délais en lisant plus bas j'ai eu la réponse désolé







@+


----------



## arnaud.ll (6 Novembre 2003)

Le mien est arrivé au luxembourg ce matin...






 Est-ce qu'ils ont l'altivec dans le moteur de leur camion les livreurs ?

arnaud, décidément impatient


----------



## Sir (7 Novembre 2003)

Tu vas le recevoir la semaine prochaine


----------



## Mulder (7 Novembre 2003)

Sadique !


----------



## scalyskink (7 Novembre 2003)

Non le repose mais est vraiment bien intégré avec l'ensemble de l'ibook. Plus dans le gris que l'ibook g3 et certainement moins salissant. Le clavier répond bien sans devoir appuyer comme un fou sur les touches. Je trouve l'écran plutôt bon quoique pas trop lumineux (question d'habitude avec mon sony 17'' au boulot) !
Sinon pas possible de changer la dalle LCD chez apple avec moins de 5 pixels défectueux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sinon conseil il faut vraiment pousser la RAM au max en passant directement avec 640Mo.


----------



## scalyskink (7 Novembre 2003)

Je voulais dire le repose-mains bien sûr !


----------



## Jerry (7 Novembre 2003)

Je l'ai reçu ce matin! Avec un jour d'avance sur le planning de TNT!
Mazette, je le trouve beau!
Et pour moi, qui rame depuis 4 ans avec mon bel iMac, ça me fiche le tournis d'aller si vite!
Je vous fais parvenir les photos demain, si j'ai le temps, je vous le promets!


----------



## arnaud.ll (7 Novembre 2003)

il est parti du Luxembourg hier soir. J'imaginie qu'il doit être à Paname ce matin...

J'y pense, je pourrais peut être aller le chercher moi-même à l'entrepot...

Après tout je l'ai déjà payé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arnaud, mais pourquoi est-il aussi pressé...

PS : Pour ceux qui l'ont déjà (veinards ! ) il grave à quelle vitesse ?


----------



## cinto (7 Novembre 2003)

bonjour,

c'est quoi le test à faire pour voir les pixels morts?


----------



## Mulder (7 Novembre 2003)

cinto a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le test à faire pour voir les pixels morts?



Par exemple avec  Pixel Tester


----------



## decoris (8 Novembre 2003)

cinto a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> c'est quoi le test à faire pour voir les pixels morts?



ou alors aussi  Ouvrir Les Yeux...


----------



## cinto (10 Novembre 2003)

merci!

je vais sans doute acquérir un Ibook G4, ça me permettra de faire le test sans tarder.


----------



## azerty (10 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ou alors aussi  Ouvrir Les Yeux...



         ...ben...j'ai beau les ouvrir, je ne vois que "_*Serveur introuvable* - Le chargement de la page http://mondieuduciel.com/ ne peut s'effectuer car le serveur mondieuduciel.com est introuvable_"...


----------



## Blogiver (11 Novembre 2003)

Plus que 5 jours...


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2003)

si tout va bien la semaine prochaine C trop long

@+


----------



## jicehem (13 Novembre 2003)

Chauffe-t-il comme un powerbook ?


----------



## Sir (14 Novembre 2003)

Alors là pas du tout , il chauffe comme un ibook autrement dit rien du tout


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Alors là pas du tout , il chauffe comme un ibook autrement dit rien du tout



Je confirme.... il chauffe beaucoup moins que le powerbook.... Ici quand le disque dur est fort sollicité, cela chauffe sous le poignet gauche mais rien à voir avec certains endroits du powerbook qui étaient bouillants... ici juste tiède !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voilà


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2003)

J'ai hate de me chauffer les poignets sur mon Ibook je crois que je vais  l'appeler désirer ce mac !!

@+


----------



## Soba (14 Novembre 2003)

Bonsoir, 
juste pour dire que tous les ibooks étaient disponibles à la fnac ... du moins par leur site internet :  fnac 
Pour ceux qui comme moi attendaient leur arrivée à la fnac pour les acheter.


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2003)

Grave erreur que j'ai faite je ne suis pas passé par la Fnac ou Apple Store, mais un Apple Center locale !! totale c'est ENCORE PLUS LONG !!!!!

@+


----------



## Stance (14 Novembre 2003)

ça y est. je l'ai reçu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il est tout simplement Top !!!!


bon courage à ceux qui attendent. cela en vaut vraiment la peine.

j'y retourne...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2003)

Je vois que tu en as profité Stance 1 heure du mat' bah va falloir allez se coucher maintenant voisin Rennais et chanceux proprio d'Ibook
moi j'ai toujours pas le miens !!!

@+


----------



## Soba (14 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> si tout va bien la semaine prochaine C trop long



Le mien devrait arriver dans le courant de la semaine prochaine !! (il part le 15 ...)
Ptet qu'on le recevra en mm tps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Commandé hier et déjà impatient de l'avoir ...
Comment tu arrives à  attendre depuis si longtemps sans péter un plomb  ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				stance a dit:
			
		

> ça y est. je l'ai reçu
> 
> Il est tout simplement Top !!!!
> 
> ...



Stance aurait-il succombé à l'effet ibook ?


----------



## je@nnot (15 Novembre 2003)

Bein pour ma part si ça interesse quelqu'un j'ai trouvé un revendeur Apple sur marseille qui à obtenu une promotion en collaboration avec la maison mère,  qui permet d'avoir jusqu'à 15% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de réduction si on appartient à l'un des 4 établissement suivant:
Université Aix-Marseille I&amp;II
Ecole d'Architecture
Ecole Beaux-Arts
Ecole Internet

Je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de divulguer le nom de l'etablissement mais si les Admins me donnent se droit je le ferai sans problème.

Cette offre est du 15 septembre au 23 novembre alors dépéchez-vous!!!

Moi j'y passe la semaine prochaine pour commender mon premier Mac.


----------



## thegreatfab (15 Novembre 2003)

Salut je@nnot....

Moi, ça me botte bien ton offre.... Je t'ai envoyé un message sur ta bal....

A+


----------



## kokua (15 Novembre 2003)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> Bin moi c'est le papa Noël qui va me l'apporter mon iBook G4 12"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Par experience, je te dis sans hésitations OUI !
J' ai achete un indigo ( coquillage bleu ) qui a rendu l' âme un peu avant ses trois ans. 
Apple a fixé un Prix pour la réparation d' iBook, quelque soit le problème
PAF 555 , ca fait très mal. Autant acheté un nouveau style G4 à 1100 .

D' autant plus que les risques sont plus important sur les portables; pour une station par contre c' est pas très intéressant.

Autre avantage, si ca n'a pas changé, on peut acheter le care jusqu' a la fin de la première année de garantie.

bien urbain, aloha


----------



## ekami (17 Novembre 2003)

Ben le mien est arrivé il y à 3 jours et croyez-moi ou pas mais sous OSX ça va bien plus vite que mon ancien iBook G3 800. Le mange disques est une super idée. Ce nouvel iBook chauffe très peu par rapport aux PowerBooks. Seul infime regret, le disque dur que je suppose tourner à 4200 trm semble un peu lent. A remplacer dès que possible par un Toshiba 5400 trm avec 16Mo de cache pour booster la panthère.


----------



## semac (17 Novembre 2003)

Je voudrais pas te décevoir Soba mais je pense que tu es un tout petit peu optimiste quand à la date de livraison de  ton Ibook !!

@+


----------



## semac (17 Novembre 2003)

AAAAaaaarrrggghh z'en bave, vas-y donne encore des zinfos sur l'Ibook z'ai touzours pas reçu le miens !!!!!

@+


----------



## Soba (18 Novembre 2003)

Ben en fait, je crois moi aussi que je me suis enflammé un peu vite ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et qu'est ce que je fais maintenant moi avec la ram et le dd externe qui viennent d'arriver ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin bon, j'espère juste ne pas avoir à attendre trop trop longtemps comme toi. Allez, c'est la dernière ligne droite,  un soupçon de patience semac !!


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

Mouuuaiii mais je vais que ça être patient !! d'ailleur je crois que je vais devenir tibetin !!!

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 zen


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

Bon, on est déjà deux tibetains sur ce forum ! 








à qui le tour ?


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

Et bien si Tibetin deviennent tous ceux qui attendent leur machine depuis plus de 2 semaines ! on va pouvoir ouvrir un temple !!!

@+


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

oh oui Grand Lama.

signé petit lama


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

petit lama vous dit

soyez heureux de vivre dans un pays de nantis.
pensez aux 5 milliards de gens qui ne mangent pas à leur faim.












n' empêche ...


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

mmm j'aime bien grand lama comme nom !! ça en jette non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> soyez heureux de vivre dans un pays de nantis.
> pensez aux 5 milliards de gens qui ne mangent pas à leur faim.



J'TE RAPPELLE QUE J'ATTENDS TOUJOURS MON IBOOOOOOOOK
Bon pardon j'm'emballe la mais ça ennerve cette attente !!
Bon y'a plus grave qu'un mac mais Quand même quoi !!

@+


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

d' où le
" n' empèche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "












petit lama


----------



## Souriceau (18 Novembre 2003)

Moi c'est pas trop en moine Tibétain que j'ai envie de me transformer... ça serait plutôt en Terminator-Gouvernator...
Je veux pas avoir l'air d'en faire trop, mais là en ce moment ils sont en train de me gacher de plus en plus mon plaisir... Ma joie d'avoir commandé mon premier mac s'est bien transformée... Ce qui commence à me faire peur, parce que je me dis qu'à force d'attendre je serai plus en colère qu'heureux qu'en je vais le recevoir... sans parler du fait qu'avec le passif qu'ils se sont faits au niveau du délai de livraison, il a intérêt à être vraiment canon cet ibook pour compenser... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé mais bon, j'en peux plus...

PS : non parce que moi je n'attends pas un, mais deux colis, et les deux sont largements en retard... (le deuxième c'est un carte réseau, un cable croisé et une souris... merci la poste et LDLC.com...)


----------



## Sir (18 Novembre 2003)

Pourquoi vous n'avez pas achete directement en magasin , Sir. ?


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> d' où le
> " n' empèche !
> 
> 
> ...



Bon autant pour moi, pas vu le n'empêche trop p'tit !!

@+


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi vous n'avez pas achete directement en magasin , Sir. ?



MAIS c'est qu'est ce que j'ai fait !!!!!
Je suis passé par un magasin qui est apple center en plus !!!
Mais rien à faire c'est encore plus long !!!

@+


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

Parce qu' ils ne l'ont pas en stock
Parce qu 'il est plus cher
Parce que cumulé à l' offre FCexpress, c' est moins compliqué
( pas de coupon à renvoyer avec ... )
Parce qu' on peut choisir sa config, ...
Parce qu' il est livré gratos
...

Bref, j' espère que çà répond à ta question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




petit lama en lévitation


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

Enfin y'en a au moins un de content !!

@+


----------



## tungchao (18 Novembre 2003)

Pour l'info, 
l'iBook G4 12" est à 1039e chez Alma et à 1030e chez  VPC-Shopping
De même pour l'iBook G4 933Mhz 1259e chez Alma et à 1250e chez  VPC-Shopping

Mais, hehe, il y a un mais quand même il faut être étudiant pour profiter de ces offres ... Mais bon, c'est pas un vrai problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà, voilà,   

Edit : l'offre chez VPC-Shopping n'est pas référencé sur leur site pais seulement dans leur catalogue du mois de novembre 2003


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

c'est vrai ca...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














ca va me faire de la peine de me separer e mon ch'tit ibook 600... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bon...


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (18 Novembre 2003)

J'ai tel, pas en stock pour l'instant mais "normalement" en stock d'ici fin de semaine ou semaine prochaine.

Pour les non grenoblois, le prix des fdp est de 58 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc l'ibook G4 933 avec livraison tnt en 24h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1320

Ca reste tjs interessant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lachez vous


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

tungchao a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'info,
> l'iBook G4 12" est à 1039e chez Alma et à 1030e chez  VPC-Shopping
> De même pour l'iBook G4 933Mhz 1259e chez Alma et à 1250e chez  VPC-Shopping
> 
> ...



fallait pas me parler de ca... plus j'y reflechis... plus j'hesite a m'en acheter un... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'as commandé chez alma, ou VPC ? elle est ou l'arnaque pour economiser 150 ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(a combien puis esperer vendre ma machine ?  )


----------



## tungchao (19 Novembre 2003)

J'ai bien peur de de te décevoir car il n'y a pas d'arnaque chez Alma. J'ai plusieurs potes qui ont acheté à la fois PC portable et Mac portable chez eux, pas de problème ... Il faut juste remplir les conditions d'être étudiant dans une des universités affiliées pour bénéficier de l'offre. 

Je pense que c'est la même chose chez VPC. C'est encore mieux chez eux, il faut juste montrer patte blanche que l'acheteur est bien étudiant. 

Cette offre est du même style que celle des Thinkpads que IBM fait une peu partout en France. la réduction est là par contre beaucoup plus que les 12-13% comme celle de l'iBook. Pour les T40, elle arrive à plus de 40% comme par exemple sur Ordinpg, Rabais-Etudiant ou Think-Etudiant. Sur une machine de plus de 5000e, ça le fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà, pour préciser je n'ai pas de portable, je me tatte aussi grave pour prendre un iBook G4 12" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais pas trop de money pour l'instant dispo, pas de réels besoins et également le choix Centrino / G4 ... donc c'est toujours à l'état de tatonnement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ta machine kasparov, j'ai bien peur que tu ne vas pas en tirer beaucoup à la revente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca me fait rigoler à chaque fois que je vois une annonce d'iBook  d'ancienne génération presque au prix du neuf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah là là, dur loi de l'informatique ...



			
				kasparov a dit:
			
		

> fallait pas me parler de ca... plus j'y reflechis... plus j'hesite a m'en acheter un...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

le choix entre centrino et G4... heu... 
ba... y a pas a hesiter la....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




choisi le centrino  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(ps: tu koné les universités affilié ???) 

edit: remarques, ca descend le prix de l'alu 15" a 2000 ... et je "kiffe gavé" cet bécane... est ce que ca vaut pas le coup d'attendre cet été... de vendre mon ibook une bouchée de pain... et puis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??? nan, c'est pas raisonable nan plus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens pendant que j'y pense, y en a t'il parmis vous qui sont en ESC et qui ne sont pas obligé d'acheter un PC ???


----------



## tungchao (19 Novembre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> (ps: tu koné les universités affilié ???)



La liste des universités affiliés à l'offre d'Alma ...


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

bon on dérive beaucoup la au début la question était : "qui a commandé un IObook G4" et regardez ou en est !! c'est fou non

@+


----------



## je@nnot (20 Novembre 2003)

Puisque tout le monde se lance dans la Pub j'y vais.

ELP à Marseille ont une offre étudiante de 15%...(voir mon message précédent)

J'y suis aller hier pour commander un ibook et hop qu'est-ce que m'a dis le vendeur:
" Bonne nouvelle j'en ai 4 en stock vous aller repartir avec !!!"

Vous comprendrez que tempis pour le bleutooth intégré et au revoir je vais m'empresser de découvrir le monde Mac.

Voilà c'était le réçis d'un Switcher heureux et CHANCEUX.


----------



## azerty (20 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon on dérive beaucoup la au début la question était : "qui a commandé un IObook G4" et regardez ou en est !! c'est fou non
> 
> @+



bof, ben...on est tjs dans la ligne du sujet , il est bien tjs question de commander, non ?


----------



## bb19 (20 Novembre 2003)

"Entre 18 et 20 ans, la vie est comme un marché où l'on achète des valeurs non avec de l'argent, mais avec des actes. La plupart des hommes n'achètent rien. " 
André Malraux 

Extra Kasparov !!


----------



## octave (20 Novembre 2003)

Salut,
J'ai commandé un ibook G4 le 28 octobre dans une boutique IC à Paris. Je voulais commander l'ordi avec bluetooth intégré sur l'Apple Store. Le vendeur m'a dit: "vous allez attendre plus de trois semaines si vous commandez par Internet alors que nous recevons en début de semaine prochaine l'ibook G4".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour recevoir l'ordi + rapidement j'ai donc commandé l'ibook dans cette boutique et acheté un adaptateur bluetooth. Comme un imbécile j'ai versé 500 euros pour la commande ("commandez à l'avance car dès lundi ils partiront comme des petits pains!" dixit le vendeur).
Résultat: 1) au bout de 4 semaines mon ibook n'est toujours pas arrivé 2) lorsqu'il arrivera ce sera sans bluetooth intégré contrairement à une commande passée sur l'Apple Store.
Je laisse le message sur ce site pour que d'autres personnes ne se fassent pas tromper par les arguments fallacieux de certains vendeurs qui vendent les ordinateurs comme ils vendraient de vulgaires tapis.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

tu ferais peut etre bien de reprendre ta caution... retirer ta commande ... et commander sur l'applestore (meme si tu dois encore perdre du temps) juste pour les emmerder !!!! surtout que tu es dans ton droit (cf 4 semaines)


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

Mouai on peut voir ça comme ça mais on est plus dans la promo !

@+


----------



## psyko (21 Novembre 2003)

ba voila pour ma pomme
commandé le 18 novembre
expedie le 20 mais pas par TNT mais par Kuhne &amp; Nagel N.V.

sinon en numéro de série il commence par ZO ça correspond a quel usine ça.
en recherchant j'ai PAS trouvé 
si vous pouvez éclairer ma lenterne.
merci bien


----------



## iTophe39 (21 Novembre 2003)

Ma soeur un commander un ibook sur le store il est partie il y a 2 semaine.
Ne le voyant pas arrivé ils appelentTNT qui ne sait pas où il est quelque jour plus tard il décide d 'appeler apple....
Après 3 essai très long ils ont enfin une réponse:
"votre Ibook est PERDU vous serrez remboursé dans 3 semaines au minimum.
Sympa pour quelqu' un qui as eu du mal a ce décidé entre un PC et un Mac et qui avait pris la bonne Décision.
enfin ils sont degouter et hésite a nouveau.....
Merci TNT et bravo Apple


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

mouaii ça c'est pas bon pour les switchers c'est clair !!
dit lui que lorsqu'elle aura goutté au mac elle oubliera bien vite ses déconvenus avec la pomme !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






@+


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

faut se calmer un peu... ce n'est qu'un ordinateur !


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

mais que veux tu quand on est fan on est fan !!

@+


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

je n'ose imaginer  le joyeux bordel que ca va etre sur le forum qd tu vas recevoir ta machine (si tu la recois un jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

oui SI je la reçois un jour je commence à en douter !!

@+


----------

